# Frozen synthetic oil?



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

I've got some 10W30 synthetic ready to go for my break in oil change. 
I fully exepct I'll be using the DGT6K for snow removal this year. Any reason I couldn't use the 10W30 throughout the winter? 
I know if it was dino oil, 10W30 would be nothing but sludge at -15C, but is it a problem with synthetic?

SnowMower


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

If your machine is stored out in a separate unheated shed, I'd probably use 0-30 for -15 degree C. If in an attached garage where it will see some heat from the house, I would probably go with the 10-30.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i use mobil 1 10-30 in the winter and snowthrow.. kept my tracotr in the shed last year.. and we hit -10 or -20 for a few weeks straight.. the tractor was fine.. 

i guess if you were really concerned and did not have a heated garage... you could put a block heater on it for a while prior to starting it...


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

frozen oil:dazed: 
minus 20 degree's for weeks at a time.......great day, how do you exist in those conditions. 
Talk like this makes me want to fire up my wood stove!

I start to wear a military field jacket when the temps get to the mid 60's. When it hits the low 60's I put the insulated liner in it, and if it hits the 50's I stay inside! Call me soft or acclimized, and this coming from a former yankee that used to go out in a T shirt in the 30's! But that was when I was a young buck and did not know better, now I am older, don;t know if I know any better, but I found its much nicer on old bones to stay warmer.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I agree with Chip, that is just too darn cold. Take the hint from the birds and fly south!!! 

By the way Chip check you PM's!:zoomin:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes we get some cold temps up here.. last year was -10 for 2-3 weeks- the year before it hit -28 and was below -10 to -20 for almost a the whole month of february..

But i love maine and the beautiful scenery and great summers believe it or not.. i think its worth it..

I hate the humidity and would not like to be down south in the summers... but what do i know.. we bought property in florida this year and plan to end up there in 15 more years or so....


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I lkie cold weather, because I have clothes for it. It gets above 80 degrees F and I'm hot no matter what I wear. But like SJ, I'm thinking about a warm place to retire, in my case in the Philippines. I'm hoping it is true that as I get older, I'll start wanting warm weather, because even high in the mountains of Luzon, it gets over 90 degrees F most days


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Get your property far enough away from the neighbor and you don't need to spend no money on stinkin clothes when it gets hot out! I do have a Air Force coldweather Parka, overalls and mickey mouse boots just incase it gets below 30 here though.......Last I have seen ice was......lets see............about 10 minutes ago when I got some out of the freezer for my sweet tea:furious: 

But believe it or not, a bout 8 years ago on April 1st no less, th wife woke me up and said "My god it snowed out" yea right, snow in Alabama in this area in April. I just knew it was her trying to get me on an April fools joke. I got up and was going for my coffee in the kitchen when I got the shock of my life. She had gone outside and made a snowball and bnailed me in the bare back in the hallway with it. It was true, there was over 6 inches of snow outside. It was the first time in her life she had ever actually seen real snow other than in movies or on TV or in her little snow globe thingie she drags out at Christmas


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Try 5-30w in the tractor if stored in a unheated shed. Use Old Bushmills for yourself.


----------

